# The sweetest old Malinois <3



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, he's not THAT old...he's nine. Still full of drive and energy! He was picked up roaming with another Mal a few weeks ago. The other guy is a few years younger and sort of a brat, haha. A man called on them last night from a few towns over. He thinks somebody stole them from his yard. I'm sure they'll be glad to go home. 

But just because I loooove the older boy and think he's quite the doll, here are some pics I took during our game of fetch yesterday.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

He is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Isn't he? You should see the bratty one! I'll try to get a couple pictures of him when I let them outside later.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So cute! Even better - they get to go home to someone!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

He looks amazing! Thats awesome that he's still full of drive and energy at that age!  But I find it strange that someone "stole" a malinois from his yard? Aren't these incredibly protective dogs?!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's awesome!! I've always loved them! just never had one! great pictures Rachel!! :thumb:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> He looks amazing! Thats awesome that he's still full of drive and energy at that age!  But I find it strange that someone "stole" a malinois from his yard? Aren't these incredibly protective dogs?!


This is my very first hands-on experience with the breed. These are the things I've noticed about these two particular dogs. The older dog in the pictures is friendly with everybody right off the bat whether he's kenneled or hanging out with us in the office. 

The younger dog, who the owner says he does French ring sports with, gets very agitated and will bark, snarl and carry on when he's kenneled. When I first met this dog I was very intimidated and nervous to open his kennel door to let him out into the yard. I'm pretty sure that if I were to stick my fingers through his gate, he'd bite them without hesitation. However, when I actually open the kennel door he shuts right up, totally backs down, waits to be let outside and goes out without a problem. He also comes back in and kennels himself. As soon as I latch his kennel door, he starts right up again with the agitated barking and snarling. We can even go in his kennel with him and he's fine, it just seems to be behind the fence that he gets all kinds of riled up. 

Now, of course these are only my observations after a few weeks in a strange environment for them, but if they act the same way at their home, I think it would be pretty easy for somebody to snag them out of their kennels! Who knows what the whole story is though.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful!! I love the looks of the Mals and love to watch them work!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!!

We have a couple Mals in our Dock Dogs club, they are awesome athletes!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I want a Malinois so bad its not even funny!

My trainer's dogs would not be so friendly if a stranger opened their kennel or crate. His female adores me, but his male is not stranger friendly at all. They are French Ring dogs from very nice lines. Amazing dogs, but most people should stay far far away from owning them. I must be insane because I still want one after experiencing the full insanity.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he doesn't look nine, even. he's beautiful and regal...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, in a very strange turn of events, the man who called animal control trying to claim these guys WAS THE MAN WHO STOLE THEM! Their rightful owner came in with all of their paperwork, it was all verified, and now they're back in their home! Crazy.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Well, in a very strange turn of events, the man who called animal control trying to claim these guys WAS THE MAN WHO STOLE THEM! Their rightful owner came in with all of their paperwork, it was all verified, and now they're back in their home! Crazy.


WOW!!!

I'm glad the true owners found them!! Just imagine if that guy would have gotten them....poor dogs!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoa.. that's nuts! Did this guy get prosecuted at all!? That's just insanity..


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Now how is the guy going to ever be comfortable leaving them. I would always be looking over my shoulder. To weird.


----------

